# Silver iodide



## Kats12 (May 14, 2010)

Hi
I have been reading about AgCl reduction to Ag, with borax and Na2CO... yes that works fine, but what to do with AgI ?
I couldn't find anything on AgI reduction except in photographic emulsions, but there is AgBr and AgCl within.
Since the AgCl and AgI are similar,maybe the reaction with Na2CO3 will work?


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Kats12. if your stuff is a yellow salt ,soluble in etilic alchool than could be silver iodide. the answer to your question is yes, you can process it like AgCl. also you can discompose it by heating , easier and without signifficant losses than silver chloride does. should have propper equipment allthow.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 16, 2010)

Kats12:

Silver chloride,iodide and bromide are known as "silver halides" and they are very similar,all are insoluble in water but soluble in sodium thiosulphate,ammonia or alkaly cyanide.

You can dissolve your silver iodide in sodium thiosulphate (photo fixer) and convert it to metallic silver using zinc/sulphuric acid process or using sodium sulphide process.

Kindest regards

Manuel


----------



## Kats12 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for your answers, i'll try with tiosulphate on small scale first


----------



## Lino1406 (May 21, 2010)

Take directly for melting, add iron rod
or nails. When melted, becomes electrolytic,
iron goes in (becomes slags), silver goes out


----------

